# What would you do if a person vomited, and choked on their own vomit and became



## patzyboi (Feb 15, 2013)

unconscious, and you have no suction device.
Youre only a bystander. Im pretty this can be a pretty reasonable party scenario.

You have no suction device, and its vomit in their mouth with chunks and they're unconscious.

Do you turn them over to get vomit out of their mouth, or use FBAO procedures?


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 15, 2013)

What do you think? What would you do?


----------



## truetiger (Feb 15, 2013)

I can tell you what I'm not going to do......evacuate their oral cavity manually....put them on their left side until the proper equipment arrives.


----------



## eprex (Feb 15, 2013)

Log roll onto their side and scoop the vomit out, most likely.


----------



## truetiger (Feb 15, 2013)

How do you plan on getting it out?


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 15, 2013)

There's probably an empty beer bottle in the vicinity... use the narrow neck to scoop out the puke while the individual is on their side.

After calling 911 to get appropriate assistance on their way, of course.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 15, 2013)

Call 911 and assist them in getting proper emergency care. 

No barrier device or other appropriate PPE, then they're on their own until EMS arrives. 

Besides, if this occurs at a party and I've been drinking, there is no way in hell I'm getting involved.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 15, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> No barrier device or other appropriate PPE, then they're on their own until EMS arrives.
> 
> Besides, if this occurs at a party and I've been drinking, there is no way in hell I'm getting involved.



Depends on if I know the person or not. I'll help a friend (well, most of my friends) or family member bare-handed anyday. A stranger... not so much (at all).

I'm also not a big drinker, so I'm not going to be drunk myself. I don't really like alcohol (just don't like the taste), so I wouldn't have the "I'm intoxicated I shouldn't be helping" issue.


----------



## eprex (Feb 15, 2013)

truetiger said:


> How do you plan on getting it out?



Definitely not my fingers or anything.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Feb 15, 2013)

AtlasFlyer said:


> . I don't really like alcohol (just don't like the taste), so I wouldn't have the "I'm intoxicated I shouldn't be helping" issue.



If I'm fairly intoxicated, likelihood of me helping out bare handed in somebody's mouth would go up, theoretically. 

Personally, turn them on their side. If I know for a fact they aspirated vomit, call 911. Maybe they've just had a little too much, I'm not goin to jump to calling 911.

The scenario stated says that they choked on their vomit then became unconscious... Are we talking legitimately choking and unconscious (CPR), or passed out drunk and threw up. 

I'd evaluate the situation. We don't want our friend to be the drunk call we all despise on shift.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 15, 2013)

I teach this in basic first aid/CPR/AED. OP, tell us what you are aiming at?


----------



## Wheel (Feb 15, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> I each this in basic first aid/CPR/AED. OP, tell us what you are aiming at?



Someone at a party he is at just aspirated, and he's wondering if he should do something.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 16, 2013)

Find a vacuum........


----------



## feldy (Feb 18, 2013)

if the person has aspirated...turn them on their side quickly. It is very easy for the persons condition to go south if they keep aspirating on their own vomit. I cant tell you how many codes ive worked as a result.


----------

